# Base hole size on Grizzy 0678



## Tomwh (May 15, 2020)

Found a used 0678 mill.  Going to transport it and I want to bolt the base to the pallet before strapping down the crap out of it.  Want to bring the right nuts and bolts.  Grizzy tech did not know and the manual show nothing.  Any help would be  great.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## benmychree (May 15, 2020)

CAN'T THE SELLER TELL  YOU THAT?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (May 16, 2020)

17th post 








						My New Grizzly G0678 Knee Mill
					

Well, I have been sitting on these pictures long enough so here's a post about my new mill, a Grizzly G0678.  It's a 8x30, variable-speed knee mill.  A little background.  I've been shopping for a mill since the day after I bought a 1974 South Bend 10K lathe.  I couldn't handle a Bridgeport-size...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## derfatdutchman (May 16, 2020)

I have a G0678 mill, the holes in the base are 10mm, so you can use 3/8" bolts or lags.


----------

